# Bataleon Airobic: Binding Recommendation



## Bofeecious (Sep 20, 2011)

I’ve decided to buy a 2012 Bataleon Airobic (unless someone can convince me to buy a noodle from Capita, like a horrorscope, but I’m pretty set). 
I scoured the forum and it seems some of you (NIVEK, callin you out brother) have some sort of sage-like wisdom when it comes to bindings/board pairings. 

What am I to marry onto my Airobic? The suggestions I’ve picked up from past posts seem to recommend the following: 

K2 Indys
K2 Hurrithanes
Rome Mobs
Salomon Arcades
Flux RK 30s
Flux TT 30s
Raiden Os

This is specifically a jib/butter set up, and I know the airobic is a noodle, that’s fine. I love hitting boxes (and I suck at it) and I’ve never hit a rail with any success (unless you count head smashing and bruised everything a success). I’ll master the boxes and maybe give a wink in the future to some rails and see if they wink back or I get more rejection. Basically, I want to crush it on boxes, get steezy with my ground tricks, jib on stumps, trees, woodchucks, I don’t give a shit as long as its jibbable, and on occasion, hit some small, and I do mean small, kickers. Airobic will be fine for what I want. I already have a 2010 T. Rice with Cartels that is a beast on ice, in pow, and for any bigger jumps that I will never do anyway. Like I said, this is a basically a jib/butter board, and I want bindings that are gonna be "best" (i.e. what most people seem to like) for that type of riding. End of the day, its not gonna matter that much, but I don't want to get into something that just plain sucks. 

Stats: 
178lbs – Will be getting the Airobic 157, as I imagine the 154, while fun n short, is gonna be way to soft. If you care to wager an opinion….this was my guide: Bataleon Snowboard Size Chart - 2012 | evo
10.5 Burton Rulers
6’0” not that it matters

And feel free not to respond at all. I hate these f’ing gear posts. I’ve read about a 1,000. But thanks in advance to anyone who can steer me into a nice set up.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

RK30s. Super tweakable yet very comfy and very well built. Also super light. Can't go wrong with them, really.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

How much do you weigh? And how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Bofeecious (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry, long post, my stats were at the bottom. I weigh 178 (or will come december anyway). Price range, I'd rather get by for less than $300. Even better a binding that was $250 and is now on closeout (2012 models or older) for $150. 

Basically, this is a secondary setup, so less is best, but I don't want junk. I live in SF and normally ride in Tahoe 20-30 days, all mountain, but life circumstances have me back home in MN, likely for the season, so instead of packing my gear on a plane, I'm gonna buy what I will ride this year. I've wanted to learn to jib and do ground tricks, and being that the best we have in MN is hills, I just see myself having more fun in the park and possibly finding some places to ride in my little town if I get some jib skills locked in. Good excuse to buy a new set up. Short story long, I'm willing to spend to get into a good set up, but yeah, I can't see paying more than $300 for bindings on what is likely a back up set of gear when I get back to Tahoe.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, being a Bataleon, check out Switchback. For a board like the Airobic its a great binding if you don't mind the honestly bit high price. The reason I like it is the customizability for jib. Highback pops out so you can get super skatey. Straps are super comfy. And you can use or not use the rubber gasket that sits around the bottom in a ring kinda for more repsonse, or take it out and it lessens the footprint so you bet more board flux under foot. Without the gasket its really one of my favorite bindings for a skate jib board, sans highback too.

Otherise Raiden Zero's or, not on your list, Flow Quattro's or Raiden Pushers.


----------



## Bofeecious (Sep 20, 2011)

Gentlemen, 

Thanks for your feed back. Nevik, I went with your recommendation since I found a set of 11/12's for 70 bucks. I looked across a spectrum of softies that people recommended, and for the quality and good talk that the Zero's get, I can't pass that up. The other good choices couldn't touch that price. Thanks again, I'm sure they'll be perfect.


----------



## MajkiMajk (Oct 31, 2012)

Same problem. I've got Bataleon Airobic 157 (2012) and looking for soft bindings to do some butters and hitting boxes. Union Contact, K2 Hurrithane, Raiden Pusher - which one will be the best that kind of riding?
Thx.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Raidens now question.


----------

